

PaJes, Simple JavaScript Templating Library for generating HTML - saroskar
http://saroskar.github.com/PaJes/

======
saroskar
One of the examples from the documentation to give HN readers a quick idea:

var model = [ {name: "Lisa Simpson", id: 1}, {name: "Bart Simpson", id: 666} ]

DIV( {id:"demo-div", width: "60%"}, OL( {style: "list-style-type: upper-
roman"}, forEach(model, studentDetails) ) ).display(out); out.flush();

function studentDetails(index, value) { return LI( value.name, A(
{href:"/student-details?id="+value.id}, "details "+(index+1) ) ); }

~~~
Maciek416
Thanks for making this also work in nodejs. I've tried Mustache and hamljs,
and I'll have to give your code a whirl as well.

(btw: Is it possible to call within a namespace, i.e. pjs.DIV( .. ), as
opposed to DIV(..) ? Your examples seem to export the tags and forEach as
globals).

~~~
saroskar
Yes, if you use PaJes-CommonJS.js you can use use namespace by using standard
require() construct.

For example,

    
    
        var pjs = require('PaJes-CommonJS');
        pjs.DIV(pjs.forEach(...));
    

This requires CommonJS module system to be in place (that is, function
require() being implemented to be specific).

Alternatively, it would be trivial to make non-CommonJS use namespace too by
modifying PaJes.js. Do you need namespace in non-CommonJs setting?

Thanks for trying it out!

